# Frog gigging supplies?



## bnew17 (Apr 16, 2008)

I was just wondering if anybody knew of any online stores that have frog gigging supplies. Ive got a few 4 pronged gigs on treated bamboo. but they are a few years old and id like to know where i can replace them whenever they decide to go on me. Thanks


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 16, 2008)

I've used these folks before:

http://www.sbtoutdoors.com/fish_spears.htm


----------



## Boudreaux (Apr 16, 2008)

Now I want to see pictures of Mud out frog giggin'.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Apr 16, 2008)

My dad tells stories of frog "gigging" with .22 rifles and shotguns back in his teens and 20's.  I guess it was probably illegal (like so much else he did back then), but he said it sure was fun and the frog legs tasted just the same whether you shot em or stuck em.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Apr 16, 2008)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> My dad tells stories of frog "gigging" with .22 rifles and shotguns back in his teens and 20's.  I guess it was probably illegal (like so much else he did back then), but he said it sure was fun and the frog legs tasted just the same whether you shot em or stuck em.



YOU CANT USE A 22 NOW?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Apr 17, 2008)

ellaville hunter said:


> YOU CANT USE A 22 NOW?



I don't know if it was legal back then either.  My dad has done a lot of stuff over the years that badly bent, if not broke, the law.  He seems to have straightened up his act in the last 20 years or so though.  Maybe the family helped some.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hard to beat a section of electrical conduit as your pole. I've used 4 and 5 prong gigs but it is a lot more fun to use a rifle that shoots .22 shorts.
 On a side note i couldn't fiind anything in the georgia regs that even mention frogging a while back.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Apr 20, 2008)

When I was a kid in Upstate New York I used a 5 prong barbed gig until I found out they will bite a hook with a worm or red cloth on the hook. 

I tied a 20 pound mono fishing line about 2 feet long with a hook on one end and about a 10 foot bamboo fishing pole to dangle the hook in front of the frogs mouth. If they don't bite touch the hook on the side of their mouth.

I even caught them during the day like this. If they jumped in the water and you could see them laying on the bottom they will still bite the hook. You don't have to get as close to them like you do with a gig.

I caught hundreds of big bull frogs this way and sold the legs (as big as chicken drumsticks) to a fish market.

"Try it you'll like it", 

gt40


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hard to beat an aluminum extension paint pole. It's lightweight and when the gig goes you just thread another on. 
Serves as a harpoon driver as well.
Bass Pro Shop has some decent 5 prong gigs.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 20, 2008)

Try ya luck at it with a bow some time....

I have used a youth bow before lot o fun ...

And I ain't a selling none them Frogs I get....

Too Good A eatin right thar......Hmmmmm!


----------



## bnew17 (Apr 20, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> I've used these folks before:
> 
> http://www.sbtoutdoors.com/fish_spears.htm



Thanks...thats exactly what i was looking for....Never heard of trying to catch them on hooks. But ill give it a whirl. If i wouldnt lose so many arrows from shooting them in tree roots i would probably use my bow.


----------



## dawgs2309 (May 4, 2008)

go to the happy hooker near yargo they sell them


----------



## bnew17 (May 4, 2008)

i have no idea where yargo is?


----------



## BoxCallWillie (May 4, 2008)

*He aint lieing ...  on this it works big time !*

Never heard of trying to catch them on hooks. But ill give it a whirl. 

I've caught many of them this way when I was a kid.
even a small top water popper like you use for pan fish
They will tear it up LOL.

You can also make your own gigs by useing stout fish
hooks I cant remember the size right now but I will in a 
while im sure.  But you just straighten them out and use the eye where you tie your line to.
Just screw them in a flat peice of wood or metal fixed to 
a cane pole, or alum. pole of some kind, there you have it.

Try the poppers or red even white cloth, just get it close to where they can see it, then "BAM" there on LOL THEY
will go after it like flys on ..... you know LOL
I will try to remember the size of hooks to use and get back to you.

BCW


----------



## GAnaturalist (May 5, 2008)

I have used everything from .22 to hooks. My grandpa used red felt on a small hook, it works, but I think nothing is quite as fun as using a nice gig. Remember to drive them frogs all the way down into the mud and do not let up until you reach down and grab him with your free hand. 

I think Dawg means Fort Yargo State Park (near Winder). 

There is some big frogs there too, but I do not think the DNR will let you gig on those lakes.


----------



## bnew17 (May 6, 2008)

thanks for all the input guys...i know alot of people have gone to the telescoping aluminum rods,,,but i have been using a treated bamboo pole for years and i just cant find anybody else that sells them anymore...if nobody has tried it. Go to your local golf course water hole and try there. Got more frogs than you can shake your gig at!


----------



## MudDucker (May 6, 2008)

GA_Hunter said:


> Now I want to see pictures of Mud out frog giggin'.



Bring your butt down to Valdosta and you won't need a camera.  I'll stick a frog and a tiger on the same night


----------

